# USC MFA Film Production Application - What are they expecting?



## storyteller (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey everyone!
I am planning to apply this year for the Film Production MFA program and I'm already working on my application!
For the writing sample I've opted for the film concept (I already have a movie idea on my mind) but I was wondering about the format.
Does anyone know what USC is expecting, or has also submitted a film concept?
Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Does anyone know what USC is expecting, or has also submitted a film concept?


Good luck! I'd post a reply and ask the question in this thread which has the current year USC applicants:

USC Film & TV Production 2019

I like you user name.  Avid's slogan used to be "Tools for Storytellers" I liked that one. (I'm an editor) Welcome to the site!


----------



## storyteller (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you! I'll post it there!


----------

